# Alabama Rig for Salt Water



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Dec 21, 2011)

The Alabama Rig is becoming a rage in freshwater with bass and has been used to win tournaments.  The proof is in the results!!  

Does anyone have any experience with this lure in saltwater ..... Mainly inshore fishing?  There are several different brands currently being marketed but they all utilize an umbrella lure style that you can cast and retrieve.

Thanks!


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 22, 2011)

Rule of thumb.....if it works on bass it'll work on reds and trout (and pretty much any thing that eats the same things). Sometimes need to go bigger and stouter to take the additional beating. Colors usually dependent on water conditions, clarity and light.

I can see a bull red tearing that rig up in short order, but then they are a bit more aggressive and larger than a bass.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 22, 2011)

It looks like they got the idea from an offshore spreader rig.


----------



## Rob (Dec 23, 2011)

Good question - I am wondering the same thing.


----------



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Dec 23, 2011)

*Alabama Rig*

Thanks for your comments.  I personally think they would work for inshore fishing.

As Anvil Head said however, the bull reds could really tear up those light weight rigs designed for bass.  Maybe someone will come along and build a more heavy duty rig ...... Or, it  wouldn't be too difficult to get some wire and other accessories and build our own!!


----------



## flatheadfisherman (Dec 23, 2011)

I bet it would work well for trout. Blues would tear it up for sure, literally.


----------



## saltysenior (Dec 23, 2011)

they have been used in salt water for over 35 yrs. that i know of.....from bluefish to giant tuna......called umbrella rigs..


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah... This is just a castable umbrella rig. It's been used in striper fishing in NE for years. I've caught reds trolling for stripers on them in Sav.


----------



## coltday (Dec 29, 2011)

Right after they came out my buddy made one. We went out around Brunswick one day and he threw it a little bit, but we figured out quick that throwing it around the oyster filled creeks we were currently fishing would end disasterous. Also, instead of losing 1 jig and body, you'd be losing 5 and the homeade A Rig. Some friends of ours troll for trout around Savannah, I believe it would work very well in that scenario.


----------



## How2fish (Jan 13, 2012)

I intend to use them trolling for Spanish, bonita and casting for reds,spec's inshore. I also intend to troll them on the area lakes for spots, largemouth and stripers


----------



## Mac (Apr 12, 2012)

I need to give those a try


----------



## GypsyJon (Apr 28, 2012)

The offshore trollers have been using those things for years and years. Concept is not new.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 28, 2012)

Bait balls stimulate feeding frenzies! Fact!


----------



## jdkelly12 (May 7, 2012)

Used it Saturday, in Mobile Bay, AL. Caught several schooling specks. I don't know if I would've caught any less if I was just throwing a single jig or swim bait. I'll need more testing to see if it's worth throwing that big ol' thing.

You should've seen the look on the guys faces that I was fishing with, when I rigged it up. HAHA


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 11, 2012)

I have dragged teasers similar to them (a whole lot bigger though) as teasers with both artificial and rigged bait for years and years.


----------



## GypsyJon (May 11, 2012)

Umbrella rig.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDmIu2iHASo


----------



## jamessig (May 11, 2012)

I saw some of these at Bass Pro for ~$28 and thought they were way overpriced. Found some online for $6 at Almost Alive lures.

http://www.almostalivelures.com/index_c.php?page=cat&code=162


----------

